

Ask HN: How a C/C++ dev. can learn Javascript? - joseflavio

I am a experience developer in C, C++, Java, etc. Does any one know a good book to learn Javascript? My concerns are not the language syntax or how to do OO, but more how to properly develop: How to pack your application and deliver, best approach to organize the source code, best editors and debuggers, how to properly create your shared libs (midleware), etc.
======
lonewolfgames
"Secrets of the JavaScript Ninja" is the best book on javascript ive read,
also look into require.js, and r.js for compiling, for server side node.js,
the best editor for just about any language i could find that was free is
komodo edit

